# Best way to eat?



## ALF_ENG (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi.

We're going to Orlando this summer & have an annual pass, which provides 10-15% discount at many (most?) food places.  Now that we're owners we're also allowed to purchase meal plans, but are they at a discount?  Which is the more economical way to go?  Or are they equivalent?

I called DVC Member Services but they weren't exactly chock full of helpful information...

Cheers,
ALF


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 16, 2012)

With the annual pass you are entitled to purchase the Tables in Wonderland card, which is $75. You can buy it at Guest Services. The card gives you 20% off the sit-down restaurant meals, but not many in Downtown Disney work with the discount.  Disney adds 18% to the check for gratuity, which we pay anyway, so the 20% off is truly a discount.  

The 10% off isn't valid much of anywhere, but it is valid at Rainforest Cafe and some other restaurants in Downtown Disney.


----------



## lprstn (Jan 17, 2012)

We ordered groceries online and had them delivered to our room. We didn't drive this most recent trip and having food in the room helped. We packed lunches in our backpack and ate in the park. Only purchased dining 2 times while at our stay.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 17, 2012)

ALF_ENG said:


> Hi.
> 
> Which is the more economical way to go?



I have trouble wrapping my head around the words "Disney" and "economical" being used in the same paragraph

If you are looking for economical, Disney is the wrong place to find it...even with discounts.  But since most timeshares have a complete kitchen,,,I bring my own food and prepare it there.  When I timeshare travel I have one small overnight bag for clothing and three big plastic bins filled with food (and wine) 

 A big breakfast in your room and a big dinner there, will save enough to splurge mid-day


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 17, 2012)

> When I timeshare travel I have one small overnight bag for clothing and three big plastic bins filled with food (and wine)



Hard to get that stuff on an airplane.  :rofl: 

Seriously, we travel via plane everywhere now.  We haven't done the "pack-the-car-to-the-brim" trip for many years.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 17, 2012)

Given the average quality of the food available through anything under the Disney banner vs the excellent and varied quality (and price) in the Orlando area overall the best advice is to avoid almost any meals/snacks within "the world" if you can.  You'll have more than enough Disney without having to eat the largely prepackaged, low paid cast member reheated food that you'd make it a point to avoid if you were traveling or at home. There are outstanding restaurants and virtually every chain known to man in Orlando and they fight for the right to serve incoming guests. Take advantage and enjoy a break from Disney for most of your meals. You'll be money ahead and enjoy a much better selection and quality of food during your stay that way.  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jan 17, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> With the annual pass you are entitled to purchase the Tables in Wonderland card, which is $75.



I agree with Cindi the TWI card is a great 20% savings on food and alcohol.  However, you must spend over $375.00 to justify purchasing the TWI card. Anything above $375.00 and you will begin to reap the savings. The TWI is also good for one year. We had dinner at the California Grill and recoup our initial cost in one dinner. This year we are going back to WDW and our TWI is still valid, so it is well worth it for us. 

[/QUOTE]



ronparise said:


> If you are looking for economical, Disney is the wrong place to find it...even with discounts.  But since most timeshares have a complete kitchen,,,I bring my own food and prepare it there.  When I timeshare travel I have one small overnight bag for clothing and three big plastic bins filled with food (and wine)
> 
> A big breakfast in your room and a big dinner there, will save enough to splurge mid-day.We ordered groceries online and had them delivered to our room. We didn't drive this most recent trip and having food in the room helped. We packed lunches in our backpack and ate in the park. Only purchased dining 2 times while at our stay





rickandcindy23 said:


> Hard to get that stuff on an airplane.
> 
> Seriously, we travel via plane everywhere now.  We haven't done the "pack-the-car-to-the-brim" trip for many years.


We also ultized our DVC kitchen to make quick and nice big breakfasts, have various snack foods, water, sports drinks available and cooked a few dinners. 

We also eat out a few TS lunches and a few signature dinners.  Our first trip, we used our saved money and went on the Sunrise Safari and an Illuminations Cruise.

Groceries can be delivered from WeGoShop.com or GardenGrocer.com. I have personally used WeGoShop and love their service. However, I have heard nothing but good things about GardenGrocer too. The first year I used WegoShop I planned my meals based on the Publix weekly specials and had her pick up the items for me at Publix and Costco. It was delivered and the water, and sports drinks were chilled. It was so nice, they take care of unloading and will check the items into bell services. 

The second year we rented a car and shopped at Publix, Walmart or Target (before we found Costco), and finally Costco ourselves without a plan. We spent so much more money doing it ourselves and without a plan and list. Plus we had to take the time to shop, load and unload in the humid weather. This year we are staying in WDW for an extended time frame so we have the time to shop on our own. However, I will definitely plan a few meals, shop the weekly specials and take a list to the stores. If we were doing a shorter stay one week or less I would not hesitate to use a grocery service.

We fly Southwest and with the two bags free, we pack one large bag with cooking ingredients, olive oil, balsamic vinegar, sugar, flour, spices, coffee, tea, cocoa, some snacks, cereal etc.

If you are returning often to WDW, many DVCers use Owner's Locker to store various things. http://www.ownerslocker.com/


----------



## ALF_ENG (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the great info, everyone!

We have no car so grocery delivery is the only real option for that, but we'll be in a studio so no kitchen to cook "real" meals in either.  Like many, we're big on convenience so the meal plans and/or eating on-campus seem like a good idea.

With regard to the original question, I'll try being more specific.  Which one of these is cheaper:

1. Prepurchased DVC meal plan
2. Using annual passholder discount at restaurants

In California we prefer #2 because most of the restaurants in the parks just aren't very good and we get at least SOME discount at Downtown Disney restaurants.

In Florida, based on our two prior trips, I think we'd prefer to eat in the parks -- each one had at least one place that wasn't terrible.  My friends go so far as to hop over to Epcot every night for dinner, but park-to-park transport is a real hassle for us with a kid & stroller so we tend to eat where we are or shuttle to Downtown.

For us, one of the two ways above will cost less.  I'm trying to determine which one, but I need to know the discount off "rack rate" to find out by comparing to manually making reservations online.

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jan 17, 2012)

Here is some great info on the various dining plans and discounts. There is also various WDW menus on Allears so you can estimate out of pocket expenses.

http://allears.net/din/dining.htm


----------



## ALF_ENG (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow, SO much information in those links!  The one thing I've noticed about Disney is they make it difficult to price-compare & bargain-hunt.

This food thing appears to be a classic example: a large number of similar "choices" that net result in the same amount of money going into Disney's pockets.  That said, not taking advantage of at least one of them would most certainly result in me paying more than necessary.

From what I've read so far it seems Tables in Wonderland is good if you primarily eat at restaurants and don't have kids, but Disney Dining Plans are likely better with kids and if you're not sitting down to eat twice a day.

I think our choice will come down to how much we can manage to do with delivered groceries in a studio.

Thanks again for all the great input!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jan 17, 2012)

Remember the DVC studios have a toaster, microwave, small refrigerator and paper plates, etc. 

At the very least you could buy cereal, milk, fruit, yogurt, water, juice, bagels, cream cheese and have breakfast in your room every morning. 

I have read the DDP is a good choice with small children that are not consider adults by Disney standards. Good luck! 

http://www.disneytouristblog.com/free-dining-plan-2011-2012-cost-reviews-disney-world/

http://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/disney-dining-plan

http://www.wejustgotback.com/default.aspx?mod=wdwdining


----------



## heathpack (Jan 17, 2012)

In a SVC studio, we frequently eat sandwiches, salads, breakfast (cereal, toast, fruit) and ice cream sandwiches in the room, plus cocktails, beer, wine, and sodas.  Don't discount this option, it saves much time.  Plus sometimes you just want a little peace.

Consider minimus.biz to order condiment packets, jelly, peanut butter packets, salad dressing packets, etc.

H


----------



## jdunn1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Can people exchanging into the Grand Californian get the dining plan?  Thanks.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 17, 2012)

Don't know what you mean about the same money going into Disney's pockets?  

The dining plan is around $51 per day per adult.  That's a lot of money for food.  The TIW and eating counter service for lunch, we spend way less than $51.  Everything has tip added in, whether dining plan or Tables in Wonderland.  

We cannot eat desserts (I am on a perpetual low-carb "diet"), will never eat appetizers, and I am not fond of soda, although Rick loves it.  I make iced tea and drink it when I am at the condo.  

I do take tea bags, they weigh nothing in my bag.  The dining plan kind of makes you feel you should eat those things to get your value.  If you overeat to get your money's worth, is it really wise?  I think not.  :rofl: 

But at the all-you-can-eat places, what do I do?  I eat stuff I wouldn't ordinarily eat.  I think we will skip Chef Mickey's, Biergarten, and Crystal Palace next time.  I have another thirty pounds to lose, and those restaurants ain't helping me one bit.


----------



## itradehilton (Jan 17, 2012)

heathpack said:


> In a SVC studio, we frequently eat sandwiches, salads, breakfast (cereal, toast, fruit) and ice cream sandwiches in the room, plus cocktails, beer, wine, and sodas.  Don't discount this option, it saves much time.  Plus sometimes you just want a little peace.
> 
> Consider minimus.biz to order condiment packets, jelly, peanut butter packets, salad dressing packets, etc.
> 
> H



Just checked out the site minimus.biz and I was impressed that they had Gluten free food.


----------



## slum808 (Jan 17, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> Can people exchanging into the Grand Californian get the dining plan?  Thanks.



I have not heard of anyone doing this in DL. In fact I didn't even know DL offered this. I know you can do this for a WDW exchange. You can call member services at the 800 if you're on an RCI exchange and ask them if its available.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 17, 2012)

ALF_ENG said:


> The one thing I've noticed about Disney is they make it difficult to price-compare & bargain-hunt.



Also take a look at MouseSavers.com

Here's a link to their Meals Page - http://www.mousesavers.com/meals.html


----------



## jdunn1 (Jan 17, 2012)

THanks.  I was currious if I ever exchange into the Grand Californian.  There is some kind of dining plan offered there, now.  Just not sure if DVC members can get it, let alone exchangers.  And if so, I don't exactly know what the plan entitles you to.  The explenation on the Disneyland sight is less than good.



slum808 said:


> I have not heard of anyone doing this in DL. In fact I didn't even know DL offered this. I know you can do this for a WDW exchange. You can call member services at the 800 if you're on an RCI exchange and ask them if its available.


----------



## icydog (Jan 24, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> Given the average quality of the food available through anything under the Disney banner vs the excellent and varied quality (and price) in the Orlando area overall the best advice is to avoid almost any meals/snacks within "the world" if you can.  You'll have more than enough Disney without having to eat the largely prepackaged, low paid cast member reheated food that you'd make it a point to avoid if you were traveling or at home. There are outstanding restaurants and virtually every chain known to man in Orlando and they fight for the right to serve incoming guests. Take advantage and enjoy a break from Disney for most of your meals. You'll be money ahead and enjoy a much better selection and quality of food during your stay that way.  Enjoy your trip.



You don't like anything about Disney World do you?   Not even the food is ok.  You don't like the Club, the cast members, the rooms, the food... Is there anything you do like?


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jan 24, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> THanks.  I was currious if I ever exchange into the Grand Californian.  There is some kind of dining plan offered there, now.  Just not sure if DVC members can get it, let alone exchangers.  And if so, I don't exactly know what the plan entitles you to.  The explenation on the Disneyland sight is less than good.



Here is the description of the prepaid dining plan at Disneyland from the mouse savers website: 

"Disneyland offers a pre-paid dining plan, which you can buy with any vacation package. However, this plan definitely won't save you any money on your meals. You simply receive vouchers valued at exactly what you paid. This ties up your money and reduces your flexibility because the vouchers cannot be used at all Disneyland locations (including most or all of the Downtown Disney restaurants). You also can't get change back from the vouchers, so you must spend at least their face value at each meal. I don't recommend buying the dining plan at Disneyland."

-- Suzanne


----------



## mecllap (Jan 24, 2012)

There is no one right answer to this question -- way too many variables (size and ages of your group, what you like to eat, how often, how you want to spend your time . . . . . . . ).  If you mean "best" as in healthy, or "best" as in least expensive -- fixing as much of your own food yourself is as close as you might get to a right answer.  If you have a stroller, which also serves as a "pack mule" or can wear a backpack, you can take your own lunch and snacks into the parks with you.  There are lots of good, easy meals you can fix in a studio kitchen.  

If you really have to watch every penny, look up the menus on line ( http://allears.net/din/dining.htm ) and figure out what you are likely to order and make yourself a spreadsheet with the purchasing options.  Ordering carefully, without the meal plan or counting on AP or TIW discounts, and paying out of pocket may be the best way to go, if you want to buy Disney food.  It takes a lot of eating at sit-down, higher-cost restaurants to make the TIW card useful (altho if you have alcohol-drinking adults, it does include the 20% off that at the places that accept it, which can add up).  If you get a meal plan, you can use the snack credits wisely for a meal (like breakfast), and plan to take the leftovers for a snack or second meal -- sometimes you can share a meal and stretch it that way.  Carry some plastic bags with you, to put your take-out containers (or leftovers) in.

For some people, not doing any food prep or cleanup is a very important part of their vacation -- so a meal plan may be best for them (but not necessarily "economical").


----------



## itradehilton (Jan 26, 2012)

As a west coaster who has been a  Disneyland passholder every other year for the past 16 years IMHO the Dinning plan at Disneyland is not a good value and in no way compares to the type of plan you find at Disney World.


----------



## TSPam (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,
The disney dining plan is a great value if you have children under 10 and plan to go to character buffet's. The price of a buffet for a child is usually more than you pay for the whole mealplan for the child for the day.
If your family are biggish eaters and don't want to prepare food the plans can be a good idea. The allears menues are a great source of info.
If you plan to do the regular mealplan that includes a sit down meal per night you MUST book reservations well in advance to get what you want. 
Look for restaurants that offer something REAL for the children. Coral reef has chicken or fish for children, The Wave at the contemporary has fish, chicken and good sides for kids
If you have anyone with food allergies then the dining plan is fantastic. They make you whatever you need and it is just a regular meal credit. Disney is the best for us and our Gluten,dairy free diets
There is no discount for the meal plan. They just allow you to buy it with out having to buy tickets if you are on a points reservation.


----------



## paxsarah (Jan 27, 2012)

mecllap said:


> It takes a lot of eating at sit-down, higher-cost restaurants to make the TIW card useful (altho if you have alcohol-drinking adults, it does include the 20% off that at the places that accept it, which can add up).



Actually, I did the math for our upcoming June trip, and I think we'll about break even with the TIW card on three meals - two character buffets with the full family (2 adults and 2 kids), and one meal at California Grill for just the two of us grownups. The rest of our meals will likely be at counter service locations or in the unit. Then on our Spring Break trip next year, any sit-down meals where we use TIW will be a "free" 20% off. I wouldn't consider that "a lot" of sit-down eating to make it worthwhile.

This just goes to underscore, though, that it varies widely by individual, and that you have to do the math on a variety of scenarios to see where your best value might be.


----------

